# Suspicious connection blocked



## st5555 (Dec 7, 2019)

The past few days, I've been getting this warning whenever I go from one page to the other on the forums:

Suspicious connection blocked
3 minutes ago

Feature:
Online Threat Prevention

chrome.exe attempted to establish a connection relying on an unmatching security certificate to vBToucan.com Development Portal. We blocked the connection to keep your data safe since the used certificate was issued for a different web address than the targeted one.
Add to exceptions

Has the forum been hacked? I'm reluctant to add it to exceptions until I know why it's doing it every time I'm here.

Thanks!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

No else has brought this up yet. I've not seen it.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The base software this site operates on is Toucan, so the security alert may have been generated from an overly cautious browser add-on; however if the site continues to operate as normal without granting the exception, then I would say it is ok. If you begin running into errors here it may be prudent to enable the extension from there. 

Hope that clarifies things for ya.
-Gerrit


----------

